# الحكم الراشد وأثره على عملية التخطيط



## الياس مبشر (12 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وكل عام وانتم بخير
هذه نسخة من ورقة قدمتها اثناء دراستى للماجستير وهى بعنوان الحكم الراشد وأثره على عملية التخطيط وسوف اعرضه فى شكل دفعات فالى مضابط الورقة:
فادعو لى بخير دعاء

المقدمة
التخطيط يعتبر عملية تنظيمية لخدمة المجتمع وهو دراسة يقوم بها مجموعة متكاملة من المتخصصين وذوى الخبرة لحل مشكلة ما والحصول على افضل قدر ممكن لإنتاجيتها ولرفاهية سكانها وهى محاولة للاستغلال الامثل للأرض ومواردها.
عمارة الارض بغرض تنمية المجتمع وسد احتياجاته قد تصبح من اوجه العبادة لله سبحانه تعالى. فمن غرس غرسا ومن زرع زرعا فله بكل ما يؤكل صدقة ومن عبد طريقا ومن شيد منشأة ينفع بها الناس له بها صدقة ما قضى الناس بها حاجتهم.
وحتى يكون التخطيط سليما يجب ان يكون واقعيا محققا للهدف فى الوقت المناسب المحدد له ومستمر الصلاحية طوال المدى الزمنى المقدر لتنفيذه بأعلى درجة من درجات الكفاية.
لذلك فالتخطيط يتأثر ويؤثر فى منهج وأسلوب السياسة والإدارة وكل نشاط انسانى وهو عمل له جوانبه الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والطبيعية وفيه ينظر الى الامور بإبعادها الزمنية الثلاث الماضى, الحاضر والمستقبل وعموما فلسفة التخطيط تجمع بين المثالية والواقعية فى مدى زمنى محدد.
ومن شروط التخطيط السليم ان يكون مبنيا على اسس علمية فى كافة مراحله وان يكون مرنا مرونة كافية لمقابلة التغيرات التى تستجد خلال الفترة الزمنية المقررة لتنفيذه كما يسعى التخطيط لخلق البيئة السكنية المتوازنة من خلال علاقاتها المختلفة. ولتحقيق ذلك وعن طريق الحكم الراشد لابد من:-
تحقيق العدالة
تحقيق الحكم الراشد


----------



## الياس مبشر (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*اولا: تحقيق العدالة*
من خلال النظام الاقتصادى
بالرغم من مقاومة المجتمعات الاسلامية للأفكار والثقافات الدخيلة عليها إلا انه قد احكم سيطرته على جميع بلدان المسلمين مع ان هنالك جهود تبذل فى بلد او بلدين اسلاميين لكنها مبعثرة .
وقد اهتم الاسلام بالنواحى الاقتصادية للمدينة كونها تدير ما ينفع الناس ولها من التأثير على حياتهم وحوائجهم ما لا يمكن الغض عنه وعلى حسب رأى الفقهاء فأن النظام الاقتصادى الاسلامى يحوم حول:
شيوع عناصر البيئة الرئيسية وهى الماء والكلأ والنار كما ورد فى الحديث الشريف. وهذه الموارد لا تمنع ولا يمكن تملكها بملكية فردية. ولكن فى حالة الاستثمار فى تنميتها فلا ضرر ولا ضرار.
وبقدر ما يصون الاسلام ملكية الافراد فانه يحرم الاسراف والبذخ على الاغنياء حتى ان تعاليم الاسلام تحث على الحجر على اموالهم لترشيد انفاقها واستخدامها.
ان الاسلام يمنع الحصول على الاموال بالباطل فالجشع والكسب الخبيث والربا والاحتكار والغش كلها امور يحرمها الدين الاسلامى.
ان الاسلام يحرم ان يتداول الاغنياء اموالهم بينهم ليزداد الغنى غنى والفقير فقرا لذلك فرض الاسلام الزكاة وحث على التصدق والتكافل الاجتماعى.


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
موضوع جميل ونحن متابعين بشغف .. بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

أضيف الى ما تفضلت به .. ان ضرورة رسوخ العدل يعد مطلب رئيسي لعمارة البلدان .. واستشهد بالمقطع التالي من مقدمة ابن خلدون

فمن كلام المؤبذان بهرام بن بهرام في حكاية البوم التي نقلها المسعودي أيها الملك إن الملك لا يتم عزه إلا بالشريعة والقيام لله بطاعته والتصرف تحت أمره ونهيه ولا قوام للشريعة إلا بالملك ولا عز للملك إلا بالرجال ولا قوام للرجال إلا بالمال ولا سبيل للمال إلا بالعمارة ولا سبيل للعمارة إلا بالعدل والعدل الميزان المنصوب بين الخليقة نصبه الرب وجعل له قيما وهو الملك ومن كلام أنوشروان في هذا المعنى بعينه الملك بالجند والجند بالمال والمال بالخراج والخراج بالعمارة والعمارة بالعدل والعدل بإصلاح العمال وإصلاح العمال باستقامة الوزراء ورأس الكل بافتقاد الملك حال رعيته بنفسه واقتداره على تأديبها حتى يملكها ولا تملكه وفي الكتاب المنسوب لأرسطو في السياسة المتداول بين الناس جزء صالح منه إلا أنه غير مستوف ولا معطى حقه من البراهين ومختلط بغيره وقد أشار في ذلك الكتاب إلى هذه الكلمات التي نقلناها عن الموبذان وأنوشروان وجعلهما في الدائرة القريبة التي أعظم القول فيها هو قوله العالم بستان سياجه الدولة الدولة سلطان تحيا به السنة السنة سياسة يسوسها الملك الملك نظام يعضده الجند الجند أعوان يكفلهم المال المال رزق تجمعه الرعية الرعية عبيد يكنفهم العدل العدل مألوف وبه قوام العالم العالم بستان ثم ترجع إلى أول الكلام 

انتهى


----------



## الياس مبشر (20 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى أبوصالح وافادك الله


----------



## الياس مبشر (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*من خلال النظام السياسى*
ان الشورى واجبة (وأمرهم شورى بينهم) وذلك لان الله خلق الناس سواسية وقرر لهم مبدأ المساواة وآخى بينهم. ثم اوجب بينهم النصيحة وإعمال الامر بالمعروف والنهى عن المنكر. وان الناس عموما يحبون الحاكم العادل فان استبد الحاكم برأيه كثرت اخطاؤه وخاف الناس منه وانفضوا من حوله عدا بطانته المنتفعة بجوره وسطوته ولا يهمهم اغراقه اكثر فى جبروته.
فأن كثرت الاراء ذلك دليل عافية وقلت الاخطاء لذلك فالشورى والمشاورة تقلل من الاخطاء وكل يدلى بدلوه فيما ينفع الناس ويأتى امر الشورى وحتى فى اختيار الحاكم ومبايعته حتى لا يستبد ولاة الامور لان الاستبداد مفسد للجميع ولجميع مناحى الحياة لأنها تطرب وتختل موازينها فهو مفسد للتعامل الادارى والسياسى ومخرب للاقتصاد والأخلاق ومعطل لأحكام الدين ومضيع للأمانة. وان المجتمعات التى تطبق مبدأ الشورى والديمقراطية نجدهم متفوقين ومستقرين وغير ناقمين على قيادتهم السياسية والتنفيذية لأنهم دائما ما يرجعون اليهم فى الامور المصيرية مما يجعلهم وبطريقة فعلية هم الحاكمون


----------



## الياس مبشر (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*من خلال النظام الادارى*
ان اقتصاد الدولة قد تحول من ذو قاعدة ريفية زراعية الى اقتصاد يعتمد اكثر الانتاج فى الحضر حيث الصناعات والمنتجات التحويلية التى تستمد قوتها من العلم والمعرفة وإبداع المجتمع والذى لا يتأتى إلا بفك اسره ودفع حركته.
ان امر ادارة المدن فى حين يسهل وفى اخر يصعب اذ ان المدينة تعتبر مركزا للإشعاع الثقافى والعلمى وتصعب فى كونها حيز محدود بفعاليات محدودة لربما لا تفى بكل حاجيات الكم الهائل النازح نحوها لذلك يجب الوضع فى الاعتبار الزيادات السكانية المتوقعة فى المستقبل من حيث كل الخدمات الاجتماعية والاقتصادية...الخ.
ان دور الادارة الحضرية الفاعلة لن يكتمل الا بتقوية مؤسساته واداراته المتخصصة فى كافة المستويات ومن ثم تبنى نظام اللامركزية الفاعلة والاستقلال والتفويض الكامل للبلديات والمحليات والوحدات الادارية الاخرى ويتطلب ذلك ان يؤسس قرار ادارة المدينة على اعتبارات هى:-
التنمية العمرانية والحضرية
التنمية الاقتصادية ورفع مستوى المعيشة وتوفير فرص العمل.
التنمية الثقافية والاجتماعية ورفع الحس الوطنى والدينى.
تمكين المجتمع والنظام اللامركزى فى الحكم.
تفعيل وتنشيط الجهد الشعبى عن طريق القيادات الشعبية.
ترقية البيئة الحضرية والارتقاء بالحس البيئى لدى المجتمع.


----------



## الياس مبشر (21 أكتوبر 2008)

أرجو من الاخوة المشاركة لتتلاقح الافكار ونستفيد كل من الاخر


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما شاء الله يا اخي.....اكمل هذه الروابط ننتظر المزيد من هذا البحث لنتمعن بالقراءة الدقيقة ....
كلامك مفيييد جداا للتخطيط العمراني ولقسم المعماري ....
مشكوووور جزيلااااا اخي .....
بارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.....والى الاماااام
اتمنى لك التوفيييق


----------



## م / وليد (22 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ الياس مبشر لفت انتباهى هذا العنوان الذى اتخذته للموضوع و تجدنى اهتم كثيرا بمثل هذه المواضيع القيمة التى تربط حاضرنا بموروثاتنا الاسلامية القيمة اشكرك على هذا الموضوع و ادعو الله ان يصلح بك و ان يوفقك للمزيد .


----------



## الياس مبشر (22 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخ وليد والحمدلله ان الموضوع قد لاقى هوى فى نفسك


الياس مبشر قال:


> أرجو من الاخوة المشاركة لتتلاقح الافكار ونستفيد كل من الاخر


----------



## الياس مبشر (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*من خلال التعامل مع العولمة*
ان العالم قد اصبح قرية صغيرة بواسطة وسائل الاتصال الحديثة فالكل يؤثر ويتأثر بالآخرين وبسرعة لا تحتاج الى زمن يذكر والكل يتمنى لو اصبح ذا التأثير المهيمن وألان العالم بأسره مواجه بأطروحات العولمة والتى ترتكز على نشر الثقافة الغربية باعتبارها صاحبة الهيمنة بين الثقافات الاخرى للإمكانيات المتاحة لديهم من كبريات المنافذ الاعلامية.
ولأنه لا يمكن الانغلاق والعيش بمنأى عن الاخرين فان الكبت يولد الاحتقان والاحتقان بدوره يولد الانفجار كما ان ليس كل وارد فاسد فاللبيب من تفحص ثم انتقى وهذا يعنى عدم الانغلاق على الماضى وحده ورفض كل جديد مهما كان بل الحكمة تقضى ان نقتبس المفيد والصالح ونتجاهل ما هو شر وطالح كما ان المعاصرة لا تعنى ترك الماضى بما فيه من تراث ثر ونافع جريا وراء الحديث دون تبصرة او حكمة فمن التراث ما هو ملزم لنا وثابت ولا يمكن تجاهله ومن التراث ما هو امر دين ومن التراث ايضا ما هو غير ثابت وغير ملزم وتجارب بشر ومن التجارب المعاصرة ما هو نافع وغير نافع وحضارة هذا العصر لا تعبر عن قيم الدين والأخلاق انما السمة المادية هى التى تطغى وتهيمن على مفاهيمه وبالمقبل هنالك تجارب من هذا العصر ما يستحق التطبيق وما هو ملب لمتطلبات الانسان ومقوم لتجاربه على مر السنين فتجارب العصر التى زاوجت بين العلم والحرفة فى اتقان لابد من الاخذ بها وتطويرها وتطويعها لفائدة المسلمين طالما ان هذه التقنية لا تتعارض مع القيم والمبادئ ولا تطمس ثقافة الانسان المسلم.


----------



## Alinajeeb (22 أكتوبر 2008)

شككككككككككككككراااااااا .
والله يوفقك


----------



## Alinajeeb (22 أكتوبر 2008)

شككككككككككككككراااااااا .
والله يوفقك


----------



## معماري معاصر (22 أكتوبر 2008)

الشكر لك .....ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## الياس مبشر (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*تحقيق الحكم الراشد*
*من خلال تمكين المجتمع*
المواطنة هى الرباط المشترك بين السكان ولقد برز هذا المفهوم على اساس اعتباره المعيار الذى يحدد حقوق الناس وواجباتهم ويحقق معانى الانصاف والعدل والمساواة على ارض الواقع وحقيقة فان مفهوم المواطنة مفهوم اسلامى لتأكيد مبدأ العدل والمساواة والاحتكام الى العدل هو التزام بأمر الله وتحقيق لقيم الدين السمحة ولكن على ألا تضفى هذه القيم القداسة والعصمة على فرد او جماعة وعلى اساس ان المواطنة هى الاساس فى التعامل بحيث لا ينال اى فرد او جماعة امتيازات وطنية بسبب الانتماء الدينى او الثقافى او العرقى او الجهوى وبهذه الكيفية يكون الباب مفتوحا لكل المواطنين فى المشاركة فى تنمية مدينتهم والاستفادة من مواردها ومنتجوها.


----------



## م / وليد (23 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ الياس اتفق معك فى ما ذهبت اليه حول اسلوب التعامل مع العولمة ولكن تبرز المشكلة فى المعايير التى سنتخذها للتمييز بين الصالح لناخذ منه و الطالح لنبتعد عنه فكل قد يضع المعايير التى يراها صوابا لذلك لابد من تثبيت الاسس و المعايير التى يتم الاخذ بها و ان يكون مصدرها كما ذكرت الدين الاسلامى و شريعته و مبدا لا ضرر و لا ضرار الذى يمكن ان تندرج تحته كثير من معايير التمييز بين الصالح و الطالح فى هذا الزمان.فانت اذا لم تضر بنفسك او بالاخرين من حولك او بالاجيال القادمة من بعدك اذا فانت تحافظ على كل ذلك.


----------



## الياس مبشر (24 أكتوبر 2008)

أخى م/ وليد أشكر لك مشاركتك واتفق معك على وضع الاسس والمعايير ولكن لابد ان تكون فى شكل موجهات عامة وليست كحلول جاهزة لانها قد تكون موضوعة على حسب تفسير واضعيها وحينها قد تكون عائقا للتطور وحلول اخرى.
وانا دائما احبذ تحكيم المجتمع المسلم فأنه والحمدلله قد وعى حقه وان الافكار النشاذ لا تنطلى عليه ويلفظها خارجا


----------



## الياس مبشر (24 أكتوبر 2008)

أخوانى الكرام شاركونا بآرائكم


----------



## الياس مبشر (24 أكتوبر 2008)

الياس مبشر قال:


> أخوانى الكرام شاركونا بآرائكم



عذرا على التكراررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الياس مبشر (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*من خلال التنمية المستدامة*
من اساسات التنمية المستدامة هى المسكن وما يحيط به من خدمات ويمكن اعتباره البيئة المصغرة لاستقرار الانسان. فالموئل الملائم ليس فقط الذى يقى صاحبه من تقلبات الطقس او صيانة اسرته داخل الجدران ولكن لابد ان تتيسر فيه الخدمات اللازمة لترقية البيئة كإمداد مياه الشرب بالكمية والنوعية الكافية وان تصرف منه الاسنة بشكل سليم تساعد فى حماية البيئة والموئل الملائم لابد ان يكون امداد الطاقة فيه لا يشكل تلوثا للهواء ولا ازعاجا للآخرين وان لا تتكدس فيه النفايات والمخلفات الصلبة التى تؤذى الاسر والجيران. والموئل هو ذلك الذى تعيش فيه الاسر فى طمأنينة وتشعر فيه بالراحة والمودة وطيب المعشر.


----------



## الياس مبشر (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*من خلال حماية وترقية البيئة*
ان التوسع العمرانى والتصاعد السكانى المتسارع يؤثر تأثيرا خطيرا فى عناصر البيئة ولذلك فأن اى قرار يتخذ ذى صلة بمشروعات تنموية او تخطيطية له آثار سلبية وعليه يصبح المطلوب من الادارة الحضرية ان تتأكد من خلال مدخل ترقية البيئة ان الانشطة الاقتصادية والتنموية للمدينة لا تؤدى الى تدهور عناصر البيئة وان يكون امر المحافظة على البيئة مدخلا اساسيا فى كل عمليات التنمية. وذلك بإحكام الرقابة على الوضع البيئى وإدارة المخلفات السكانية والصناعية. كما يمكن اجبار القطاع الصناعى والانتاجى فى المشاركة فى دعم الابحاث البيئية وبالأخص فى مخلفات نفس المنشأة. ودعم ايضا نشاطات الدولة والمجتمع لترقية وحماية البيئة.


----------



## newart (26 أكتوبر 2008)

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية . ​


----------



## الياس مبشر (27 أكتوبر 2008)

newart قال:


> موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية . ​



جزيت أخى الكريم وأتمنى مشاركتك الثره فى الموضوع


----------



## رواق (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع المفيد والهام


----------



## الياس مبشر (29 أكتوبر 2008)

رواق قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع المفيد والهام



شكرا لرواق كما ارجو الادلاء برأيك فى الموضوع


----------



## الياس مبشر (2 نوفمبر 2008)

من خلال اللامركزية
وهى تعنى تنزيل السلطات السياسية والتنفيذية والإدارية والمالية لإدارات فرعية وهذا يعنى ان تنزل الادارة الحضرية للمدينة اختصاصات كافية للبلديات المتفرعة منها وبدورها تنزل سلطاتها الى ما دونها. بحيث تخول لها سلطات اصيلة تمكن هذه البلديات من تنفيذ مهامها الموكلة اليها بفعالية ويسر وتأتى حتمية الحكم اللامركزى فى كونه يستوعب خصائص التنوع والتعدد فى القوميات والثقافات والأعراق وخاصة فى المدن التى تكونت واتسعت من جراء موجات الهجرة المستمرة والتى شكلت فيما بعد كتلة ديموغرافية متنوعة ومتعددة حيث تختار كل قومية من القوميات مناطق معينة فى المدينة وعرفت هذه المناطق بخصائص ساكنيها ويعتبر التخطيط العمرانى اداة مهمة لتحقيق الحكم اللامركزى لأنه يؤسس الوحدات الادارية المكونة للكيان اللامركزى ويحدد الاختصاصات والموارد والأنشطة الاقتصادية التى يستند عليها هذا الحكم.


----------



## الياس مبشر (6 نوفمبر 2008)

من خلال توعية المجتمع
تبصير الانسان بسنن الخلق وبخصائص عناصر البيئة وبكيفية استخدام هذه العناصر وعدم استنزافها وتبصير الانسان بخصائص اعضائه وبمتطلباته فى اطار التوازن البيئى وفى اطار متطلبات واحتياجات المخلوقات الاخرى وقد يتركز العمل التبصيرى فى النظافة الشخصية والطهارة ونظافة الطرقات ولكن حاليا لابد من توسع عمل التوعية لتشمل التلوث البيئى المعاصر والمتمثل فى دفق الغازات غير المرغوبة ودفق النفايات السامة وكذلك التبصير بالتغييرات التى تحدث فى نوعية البيئة على مستوى كوكب الارض والمجموعة الكوكبية المؤثرة على الارض وخاصة ذلك الناتج من تدخلات الانسان فى انشطته المختلفة والمتزايدة كما بدأت تظهر من ثقب فى طبقة الاوزون وتسخين الارض وغازات القرين هاوس ودواعى التضامن الدولى فى هذا الشأن.


----------



## الياس مبشر (12 نوفمبر 2008)

يا أهل الله شاركوا فى الموضوع


----------



## الياس مبشر (12 نوفمبر 2008)

يا أهل الله شاركونا


----------



## الياس مبشر (30 نوفمبر 2008)

الياس مبشر قال:


> يا أهل الله شاركوا فى الموضوع



ساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامحونى


----------



## الياس مبشر (11 ديسمبر 2008)

من خلال تحريك قطاعات المجتمع
لقد كثر فى الاونة الاخيرة استخدام مصطلح المجتمع المدنى وقطاعات المجتمع كمجتمع عصرى يرتقى فيه المجتمع ويسمو وتتضاءل فيه سطوة الدولة وسلطانها ولقد برزت لهذا المصطلح تعريفات كثيرة فتارة المقصود به نظام مضاد للنظام العسكرى القهرى والمستبد وتارة يقصد به المجتمع الحديث وحسب المفاهيم الغربية فأنه المجتمع البعيد عن ممارسات القرون الوسطى الذى سادته الكنسية وقامت بممارسات استبدادية ولن المتعارف عليه عند كثير من الناس هو المجتمع النظيف الذى يمارس فيه الانسان حريته وفق نظام متفق عليه يضبط ممارسات السلطة وجنوحها فهو ذلك المجتمع المبادر والمتجاوز لاطر الدولة ومحدداتها وهو المجتمع ذو الادارة والقدرة على الفعل دون الحاجة لالية الدولة واذرعها بحيث يكون المجتمع سابقا للدولة ولتكون فعالية المجتمع اكثر من فعالية الحكومة ولتكون شخوص المجتمع البارزة والمؤثرة اهم من شخوص الحكومة الرسميين والتى تشغل المناصب الدستورية. غير ان مفهوم المجتمع المدنى ليس المقصود منه استهداف الحكومات وتوجيه الدعوة ضدها فاذا تمت ادارة الدولة على المثل العليا والتعاقد الرشيد فان منظمات المجتمع المدنى تصبح عونا لمؤسسات الدولة وخدمة للمواطنين لان فى مثل هذه الحالة سوف يسود المجتمع الراسخ بقيمه ومبادئه.


----------



## الياس مبشر (9 يناير 2009)

من خلال التشريع والشورى
ان الحرية هى هبة الله سبحانه وتعالى الذى كرم بنى آدم وحمله فى البر والبحر ورزقه من الطيبات وفضله على جميع مخلوقاته بأمانة التكليف المرتكزة على عبادة الواحد الاحد وان الشورى هى حكم الله على خلقه فى تدبير امرهم ولذلك يجب ان يتم تطبيق المبادئ الشورية والديمقراطية فى كل شأن عام يهم المجتمع وألا تكون هذه الديمقراطية شكلية بل ديمقراطية حقيقية تفتح المجالس لجميع الناس فى الاختيار وتحقق مبادئ الحرية وحقوق الانسان وكرامته ويكون ذلك فى شفافية وليس المقصود هو جمع الناس وتلاوة القرارات عليهم ولكن يجب ان يشارك جميع الناس فى اتخاذ القرار وإلزام الحكام به وكل هذه الممارسات يجب ان تتم وفق الدستور الذى يمثل الوثيقة التى تعاهد الناس عليها وعلى اساسها ايضا تجرى محاسبة المخالفين والمقصرين فى آداء واجبهم.
انتهى بحمد الله تعالى
وارجو من اخوانى اثراء المشاركة وابداء ارائكم


----------



## م / وليد (12 يناير 2009)

الاخ الياس شكرا على المعلومات و اتمنى ان تقدم المزيد و ادعو الله ان تجد من ياخذ بها حتى نرشد جميعا.


----------



## الياس مبشر (7 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله اخى وليد واتمنى ان اكون قد فتحت الباب لمثل هذه المواضيع التى قد تثرى النقاش ومن ثم تكون قاعدة معلوماتية فكرية يستند عليها مخططى مستقبلنا العظام
فأرجو من اخوانى الكرام المشاركة بالرأى كلٍ بما يراه مناسبا*


----------



## الياس مبشر (15 يونيو 2010)

إخوانى اقترح لمن قرأ الموضوع ان يطرح تساؤلات تكون مثار نقاش نتناوشها كلنا بما لديه


----------



## الياس مبشر (8 فبراير 2011)

الاخ عتاب فلسطين اولا مبروك تلك الاوسمة والنياشين وان اطراء لى من حاملها يعتبر فخرا لى وشهادة اعتز بها
جزاك الله الف خير ونفعك الله بما تعلم ونفع بك


----------



## الياس مبشر (23 يونيو 2011)

الياس مبشر قال:


> إخوانى اقترح لمن قرأ الموضوع ان يطرح تساؤلات تكون مثار نقاش نتناوشها كلنا بما لديه



اخوانى عندما فكرت فى كتابة الموضوع اعتقدت انه سيلقى منكم التجاوب والتفاعل.
والان تجدد املى مع بزوغ فجر الحرية فى دولنا فان الامر جدير بالمناقشة والتداول حتى تستمر محاربة الفساد بمنهج مدروس وقواعد مستقيمة ولا تكون مجرد شعارات يسهل الالتفاف عليها والتحايل
فانى اعوكم اخوتى وبالاخص ابناء تونس ومصر وعن قريب اليمن وليبيا وسوريا و.........ان شاء الله


----------



## الياس مبشر (27 يونيو 2011)

اخوانا التوانسه
رأيكم.............


----------



## الياس مبشر (11 يوليو 2011)

يا شباب التغيير والحرية........


----------



## الياس مبشر (31 يوليو 2011)

نرجو من الجميع المشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاركـة


----------



## الياس مبشر (3 أغسطس 2011)

??????????????????????????​


----------



## الياس مبشر (15 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم ومبروك عليكم الشهر


----------

